# How do I tell if I got a de-centred lens? (Samyang 14mm f/2.8)



## YellowJersey (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi guys, 

So I'm about to pull the trigger on the Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm f/2.8 and have heard a number of people complain about getting a decentred lens. This appears to be a common problem. So, how do I tell if I got a de-centred lens? 

Lens Rentals.com has a test for this, but they say it's not great for ultra-wide. 

Any ideas?


----------



## meywd (Apr 27, 2015)

take a shot, if its sharp on one side and soft on the other then its de-centered.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep...print a good target such as:

http://www.graphics.cornell.edu/~westin/misc/res-chart.html

Do everything you can to make sure you are square to the target: image sensor and target are parallel, with the lens pointed right at the center, same height, etc.

The corners should be equally sharp. If not, you may have a decentered element.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2015)

My first copy was decentered, second one was a keeper. I set up on a tripod pointed down at a tile floor, using symmetry of the tiles to ensure the sensor was parallel to the floor. I then took pics with an ISO 12233-type chart in each corner, both wide open and at f/8.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

Some of the Samyangs were so bad, that it does not take a expert to see it. Mine was worse than a $10 garage sale lens.

The left side is distorted.







Here is a shot with my EF 15mm f/e of the exact same spot a few minutes later. Fish Eye lenses actually produce a wider angle of view. Both were on my 1D MK III and focus was set to about 3 ft.


----------



## martti (Apr 27, 2015)

I often get the tips of my Asics in the picture with the Rokinon.
Should I send the lense back or buy another brand of shoes?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

martti said:


> I often get the tips of my Asics in the picture with the Rokinon.
> Should I send the lense back or buy another brand of shoes?



Personally, I'd send the piece of garbage back!


----------



## dcm (Apr 27, 2015)

Roger @ LensRentals posted a short article on this topic. You can find the test chart online if you wish to print your own.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/05/testing-for-a-decentered-lens-an-old-technique-gets-a-makeover


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 27, 2015)

The Lensrentals tip says that their test doesn't work that great for ultra wide. Would putting a teleconverter on it help? 

I hear great things about the Samyangs, _provided_ you can get a good copy, which seems to be the sticking point.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> The Lensrentals tip says that their test doesn't work that great for ultra wide. Would putting a teleconverter on it help?
> 
> I hear great things about the Samyangs, _provided_ you can get a good copy, which seems to be the sticking point.



If the image looks good, that's all that counts. A badly decentered one is pretty obvious. One side looks sharp, the other oof. If you can't see a issue, then there is no worry.


----------



## martti (Apr 28, 2015)

EVen if you get a good copy of the 14mm f/2.8 Rokinon/Samyang, it still has a generous amount of distortion that you have to correct if you have something with a straight horizontal line in your picture. I found a lens profile for the LR which is doing an OK job though it is for the 5DII.

see here http://joopsnijder.blogspot.com/2012/03/lightroom-lens-profile-for-samyang-14.html


----------

